# Sonic hentai fans



## Janet Merai (Aug 2, 2005)

I have an adult Sonic site you fans may be interested in.

http://adult.sonicdash.net


----------



## FenixZ2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## TORA (Aug 3, 2005)

*Looks okay for now.*

When it gets more popular, I'll check it out again! ROWR.


----------



## Janet Merai (Aug 3, 2005)

Then maybe you could help get it known


----------



## TORA (Aug 3, 2005)

*Passed it on to one of my Sonic buddies*

There you go. ROWR.


----------



## SorcererLance (Aug 4, 2005)

huzzah! a healthy substitute of Sonichan ^^ *bookmarks*


----------



## Janet Merai (Aug 7, 2005)

Indeed, and more controlled


----------



## YaoiLover01 (Aug 9, 2005)

So is this a gay hentai or...just regular?


----------



## Janet Merai (Aug 26, 2005)

It is aimed for everyone.

Whether its gay, lesbian, bisexual, transexual, transvestite or whatever.

Its all around and not aimed at one particular sexuality.


----------



## Shiriko (Aug 27, 2005)

*X3*

As long as there is some M/M, I'mma happy! ^.^


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

This doesn't belong in Future Discussion, WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## furry (Aug 29, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> This doesn't belong in Future Discussion, WHAT THE FUCK?!



>.>

<.<

It's hentai *from the future* !

Maybe.


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Aug 31, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> Latex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Future masturbation?


----------



## furry (Sep 1, 2005)

Do no say that word again, it's taboo !

O w8 srry, it was Tabuu. Honest mistake.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

Moron o_o

MASTURBATION

Anyways, welcome to FA!

This topic will be locked or relocated as soon as possible! (December 29th 2005)


----------

